# Sumitomo HTR Z II Opinions



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Went out to my car a couple days ago and noticed the driver's side front tire is getting flat and the passenger side had very little tread left. I figured since my car was out of commission with my starting issues, this would be a perfect time to order some new meat. I got a great deal on 2 245/45/17 Sumitomo HTR Z II tires. Anybody had experiences with these? I read quite a lot of good reviews on the other forum, but wanted some opinions here. Also, how do they look on our cars?

Also, I live in Miami, so dry traction is a major part of buying tires. Wet is not as much of an issue, considering I don't really drive in the rain.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm running them on the rear of my car. And dry traction isn't the best with them. And the wear somewhat quick. Mine lasted about a year on the rear


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

Ran them in an 275 40 18 on my 2002 Z28 and liked them!! 

Recently had them (2) 275 40 18's on the back of my GTO but had to remove due to rubbing issues so not a lot of driving time..

If you get a good deal on them, go for it. On the front they'll be fine IMO..


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just had them installed on the front. So far so good!! They seem to grip very well and the ride feels so much smoother! I will see how they hold up in the long run, but for now, $200 shipped to the door for 2 tires seems pretty damn good to me!


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> $200 shipped to the door for 2 tires seems pretty damn good to me!


Sounds like a GREAT price.. pm me details if you can..


----------

